# Kritische Längen für Teleskopstützen



## Sackmann (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo Community!

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es ein kritisches Maß gibt, das bei euch die Auswahl der Sattelstütze einschränken kann. Bitte fragt doch auch eure Kumpels, ob sie an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen würden.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn viele Leute mitmachen!

*Maß A* ist dann kritisch, wenn die aus dem Sitzrohr ragende Länge kein Problem darstellt, aber die Stütze nicht genug Platz im Sitzrohr hat, um die perfekte Sattelhöhe einzustellen.
*-> Die Stütze kann einfach nicht tief genug eingesteckt werden, weil der Ansteurmechanismus ansteht.*

*Maß B* ist dann kritisch, wenn der Ansteuerungsmechanismus nicht unbedingt zu lang ist, und theoretisch genügend Platz im Sitzrohr ist, aber das Sitzrohr zu früh abknickt.
*-> Das Rohr der Stütze steht am Knick des Sitzrohres an, bevor die richtige Höhe erreicht werden kann.*

*Maß C -> Hub + Aufbau der Stütze ist zu lang*


----------



## xyzHero (15. Juli 2018)

Maß C, genau der Grund warum ich die Stütze gekauft habe. (178cm, 81cm Schrittlänge) 
Bei meiner Freundin das gleiche, bei ihr war aber auch B sehr knapp. Durch drehen der Ansteuerung um 180° hat es dann doch gepasst. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (15. Juli 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> *Maß A* ist dann kritisch, wenn die aus dem Sitzrohr ragende Länge kein Problem darstellt, aber die Stütze nicht genug Platz im Sitzrohr hat, um die perfekte Sattelhöhe einzustellen.
> *-> Die Stütze kann einfach nicht tief genug eingesteckt werden, weil der Ansteurmechanismus ansteht.*



D.h. das Sitzrohr ist zu kurz. Das trifft vermutlich am häufigsten kleine Leute, die kleine Rahmen fahren und ein entsprechend kurzes Sitzrohr haben. Ich vermute aber, dass seltener des Ansteuermechanismus ansteht (dann würde das Sitzrohr ja extrem kurz sein), sondern, dass das Loch um die Leitung auszufühen zu weit oben designed ist. 



Sackmann schrieb:


> *Maß B* ist dann kritisch, wenn der Ansteuerungsmechanismus nicht unbedingt zu lang ist, und theoretisch genügend Platz im Sitzrohr ist, aber das Sitzrohr zu früh abknickt.
> *-> Das Rohr der Stütze steht am Knick des Sitzrohres an, bevor die richtige Höhe erreicht werden kann.*



Das ist ebenfalls für kleinere Leute ein Problem. Bei den meisten Rahmen in Größe S mit einem Knick im Sitzrohr paßt im allgemeinen max. eine 125mm (Reverb) Stütze rein. Ab M dann meist 150mm. Für mich ein NoGo. Darum habe ich z.B. nach einem S-Rahmen mit einem geraden Sitzrohr gesucht und habe jetzt eine 185er Revive eingebaut. TipTop! 



Sackmann schrieb:


> *Maß C -> Hub + Aufbau der Stütze ist zu lang*



Trifft vermutlich auch eher kleine Leute mit kurzen Beinen. Da hilft dann nur noch Rahmen mit kurzem Sitzrohr suchen oder eine Stütze mit weniger Hub...

Kurz: Für mich als "Kurzbeiner" treffen alle drei Kriterien zu. Wobei die Revive mit ihrem niedrigen Aufbau schon viel möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## bummel42 (16. Juli 2018)

Ich habe zwei Giant Reign (S + L) bei mir im Betrieb. Bei beiden habe ich Probleme, dass durch die bekloppte Befestigung der Drehpunktes der Wippe (durch das Sattelrohr) der Zug nur schlecht an die Anlenkung zu führen war. Habe mir dann mit Nokon-Zügen ausgeholfen.
Insgesamt ist aber ein so kurzer Anlenkungsmechanismus wie möglich sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Oktober 2018)

@Sackmann : ich habe das Problem, dass mir die ausgezogene Länge nicht reicht, ich brauche ca. 350mm (+-1cm). Also das Maß zwischen B und C, welches nicht bezeichnet ist. Leider ist die Bikeyoke da zu kurz.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2018)

Wird es also doch noch noch eine längere als die 185mm geben?


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Oktober 2018)

Absolut Maß C ....1,90 groß, aber der Rahmen hat er verdammt langes Sitzrohr ...daher passt die neue 80mm Stützt endlich auf den Zentimeter genau


----------



## Sackmann (17. Oktober 2018)

Wie lang ist denn bitte dein Sitzrohr? Von welchem Rahmen sprechen wir denn?


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Oktober 2018)

Cube Stereo 120 HPC ich hab knapp 19cm von der Oberkante Sattelklemme bis Sitzstreben.


----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2018)

Welche Größe? 23"?
Bei 19cm passt doch auch locker eine 125er REVIVE. Wieso passt die neue 80er Stütze "auf den Zentimeter"?
Wieso nicht eine 125er REVIVE?


----------



## Floyd0707 (18. Oktober 2018)

Nein, 22“.

Die Revive hatte ich bis jetzt nicht auf den Schirm. Ich hatte bisher nur ungenauen Angaben von der Reverbe und da war alles mehr als knapp lt Netz. Oder ich steh da etwas auf dem Schlauch. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du mal einen Link zu deinem Bike schicken?
Ab Baujahr 2016 gibt es kein 22" mehr.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass man mit 190cm keine 125er Stütze in sein Rad bekommt. Ich bin 185 und kann in jedem meiner Bikes eine 185er fahren. Und das hätte ich auch in jedem anderen Bike gekonnt, dass ich zuvor besessen hatte.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2019)

A, in meinen Mondraker-Rahmen bin ich mit der maximalen Einstecktiefe begrenzt, da sich das Sitzrohr für den Dämpfer aufteilt.
Da bin ich jetzt am schauen um eine Transfer 150 zu ersetzen, mit etwas mehr Hub und Wartungsfreundlichkeit.
Da würden von der Sitzrohrlänge 185mm Revive rein passen, aber der Zug passt dann nicht mehr, da der beim Mondraker Dune von der Seite kommt und ja auch Platz braucht.


----------

